# A Brief Question on Digestible Substances



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello everyone! I was just wondering about a few things concerning shreddable materials.

Because of all the fiber-ingesting and related fatalities that have been happening as of late, I'm over-paranoid about Mallorn again. 
Given the fact that she's female, she loves to destroy things.

I always make sure to tape the paper under the grate down so she can't reach it, as she will and used to constantly pull it up to eat it. 
Well, last time I forgot, and I realized she's been pulling it up through the grate and shredding it. 
However, I don't see hardly any "shreddings"--Is paper digestible?

Also, I got her a new toy today--one of these and she loves it. Although in the description it says the toy is "biodegradable", I don't see anywhere that it says "digestible". What do you think?

Thank you to everyone for your help!


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

I have been wondering about this, too


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Paper is a by product of wood, and budgies have been chewing wood since the beginning of time. It certainly bring's an uneasy feeling to find chewed paper with no traces of the shred's...I know, I have had it happen many times with no ill effect's to report. From reading I have done on it, it is very rare to have a case of crop or intestinal impaction from paper...but I am certainly no expert, and can only share my own finding's and experience with you. You could send her to me, and I will keep a close eye on the situation for you.....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Paper is a by product of wood, and budgies have been chewing wood since the beginning of time. It certainly bring's an uneasy feeling to find chewed paper with no traces of the shred's...I know, I have had it happen many times with no ill effect's to report. From reading I have done on it, it is very rare to have a case of crop or intestinal impaction from paper...but I am certainly no expert, and can only share my own finding's and experience with you. You could send her to me, and I will keep a close eye on the situation for you.....


Hehehe, trade you for Soterion  

Thank you, Randy, that does reassure me! I agree, that's what I was kinda thinking but wanted to make sure


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Naaaa...as much as I like Mall, I couldn't give the little white guy up...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jonah said:


> Naaaa...as much as I like Mall, I couldn't give the little white guy up...


Good because I don't think I could give up my little diva either!


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Given the fact that she's female, she loves to destroy things...


Hehehe I'm sorry, this statement is so funny to me. God help us if Mallorn ever becomes President! Seriously though, you need not worry about any paper that is free of unnatural dyes or ink.

None of my budgies ever chew paper but my girls do have an appetite for destruction with toys and they also love to bicker with each other, especially Betty and Gisele. Whenever one is getting close to the personal space of the other, they'll utter a giggle-like chirp as a warning with beaks opened in attack mode. Budgie girls are so combative and my girls also know karate!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Jedikeet said:


> Hehehe I'm sorry, this statement is so funny to me. God help us if Mallorn ever becomes President! Seriously though, you need not worry about any paper that is free of unnatural dyes or ink.
> 
> None of my budgies ever chew paper but my girls do have an appetite for destruction with toys and they also love to bicker with each other, especially Betty and Gisele. Whenever one is getting close to the personal space of the other, they'll utter a giggle-like chirp as a warning with beaks opened in attack mode. Budgie girls are so combative and my girls also know karate!


I think Mallorn would convert everything back to a monarchy! :laughing: 
Glad the paper thing is OK  
Your girls are so funny! There should be a Karate Girls Club


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

OK.. you are pretty darn funny, you guys!

I THINK I'm reassured about the shreddable thing. I , umm... discovered..  that Oscarlynn and crew have been 'working' on 'shredding' my wood blinds in their room. Ummm.. pretty embarrassing to note they have managed to nibble away so you can see light through one of the slats.
You can report me to the avian protective services, I deserve it for being negectful.
I obviously have not noted any ill effects. Cody is the only one who can't get to the blinds (he can't fly).. It's wood, but.... 
OK.. true confession over. Should I replace the blinds.. and with what?? Or ???

Also,, moderators.. if you want to move this, I understand.. I sort of took off on a tangent there.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey Judy...maybe you'd have better luck with the heavy plastic/PVC type blind's....


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Considering everyone's still alive, I would reckon that it's ok... 
My, Judy, quite a busy Secret Force you've got there? 

:laughing: 
I agree, heavy duty blinds are needed!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I know how we all worry about our little ones... I know I do. But I'd think that as long as Mallorn is pooping normally, and crop looks normal, no vomiting or anything, it's all good .

Girl's shred more than boys? Really? Twigs is a boy, and he LOVES shredding!


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*A*

I think the cotton string/rope is more durable and does not dissolve the way paper or paper towels do. I like to use paper towel restraining cloth and pull it up a little high so when I need to do a treatment that takes time I let the budgie chew the paper towel to vent the fear and frustration and in general they focus on the paper and not my delicate finger tips!! It used to be so cute watching my guys preen their cotton rope toys. After I saw the x ray of a ball of cotton and food in a birds crop, I just took all out of reach of my budgies.
I use krinkled paper for budgies to play with or calculator tape for them to make budgie lace. some times We send cards with budgie lace decorations for very special people who understand budgie lace. Best wishes, Jo Ann


----------

